# Angeln in Frankreich "Lac Lacanau"/ Atlantik



## fischle67 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Allerseits,

fahre demnächst mit der Family an den Atlantik nach Lacanau Ocean. Das liegt ungefähr 50km nordwestlich von Bordeaux.
Dort gibt es neben dem Atlantik auch ziemlich große Seen, u.a. ist der Lac Lacanau in unmittelbarer Nähe unseres Urlaubsortes.

Wir würden dort gerne angeln; es gibt eine Angelgenehmigung für 14 Tage und kostet so um die 20€. Was mich aber interessiert, hat dort schon jemand geangelt? Wenn ja, auf was kann man gut angeln...welcher Köder bietet sich an?

Danke vorab


Gruß Michael


----------

